# DNSMASQ and TFTP

## Cr0t

In my dnsmasq.conf I added:

```
dhcp-host=08:00:27:28:77:3E,192.168.1.66

dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,itchy,192.168.1.66

enable-tftp

tftp-root=/var/lib/tftpboot
```

For testing I setup a linux vm, which is supposed to boot from the server...

```
blablabla Network Info

CLIENT IP: 192.168.1.66 MASK: 255.255.255.0 DHCP IP: 192.168.1.1

GATEWAY IP: 192.168.1.1

PXE-E11: ARP TIMEOUT

PXE-E11: ARP TIMEOUT

PXE-E38: TFTP cannot open connection

PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.

FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted.
```

Where are the log files? Also I would like to use a different server. Is it possible to point to a different TFTP server through dnsmasq?

----------

## Bones McCracker

See the man page for dnsmasq.

There is a 'log-facility' option.  By default it logs to syslog, using facility 'DAEMON'.  So it would be wherever your DAEMON log files go (probably somewhere in /var/log).  Grep the files in /var/log for dnsmasq.

If you want it in a separate file but don't know how to configure your syslog, you can specify a filename for the log-facility option, either at the command line or in the config file.  How to do this is described in the man page.

As to your second question: yes you can point to a different server.  Refer to the man page.  Search the man page for 'tftp'; there are several options.

As I recall, the options in the man page can be given at the command line or added to the dnsmasq.conf file.  If you haven't done so, you should probably read the whole man page.

----------

## Cr0t

log-querries is not for the tftp portion

with log-facility you can just point to a different log file

----------

## poly_poly-man

you are also running a tftp server, such as tftp-hpa, which is correctly setup, correct?

----------

## Bones McCracker

You wanted to know where the log files are and whether you could point to a different server.

Have I answered your questions?

----------

## Cr0t

I figured it out, but now it's hanging on bootup.

http://www.sparcy.org/pxe.jpg

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> I figured it out, but now it's hanging on bootup.
> 
> http://www.sparcy.org/pxe.jpg

 do you have nfs properly setup?

----------

